# Anyone else having Tapatalk issues?



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm having Tapatalk issues in which some threads load but others will send Tapatalk into what appears to be an unending loop trying to load the content. When it does do this unending loop the thread is marked as read so I know something is making it through to the server, I just can't read the thread.

Anyone else having issues?

I'm running Tapatalk version 1.13.5.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Tapatalk 2 is totally useless starting last night. I have unintalled and reinstalled and no forums will load. I am on the first tapatalk and that's working fine.

Sent from the hand of Zeus


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Beta 5

http://minus.com/mU3KVVutd

Had the same issue. Solved with this.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks working now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Trying Beta 5, it still won't load the LiquidSmooth v1.25 thread over in the Galaxy Nexus CDMA forum.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

does this solve the notification issue too I am setting up notifications for certain threads in rootzwiki and it wont stay saved but xda and androidforums works with no problem


----------

